# Uber driver let's rider drive, wakes up in a police chase.



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Can't fix stupid.

http://www.12news.com/mb/news/uber-driver-naps-as-rider-leads-cops-on-chase/121939027

COLESVILLE, N.Y. - A sleepy Uber driver gave the keys to his passenger so he could nap and woke up in the middle of a police chase, authorities said.

Juan Carlos, 20, of Bronx, N.Y., hired driver Corey Robinson, 43, of Philadelphia to take him from Philadelphia to a college in Herkimer, N.Y., a 275-mile trip that typically takes around five hours, a New York State Police spokesperson said. But during the drive Saturday, Robinson grew tired and asked if Carlos could drive his 2016 Hyundai Sonata rental car while he slept a little.

As Robinson slept at around 5:30 a.m. ET, Carlos sped down Interstate 81 in Kirkwood, N.Y., near the Pennsylvania border, where police clocked him at 86 mph. Troopers tried to stop Carlos but instead he sped up as he headed north.

Robinson awoke and asked why Carlos was driving so fast and Carlos told him that police were chasing them. When Robinson demanded that Carlos pull over, he refused, police said.

Carlos left I-81 when it intersected I-86, headed east and left the interstate at New York 217. Troopers chasing him lost sight of the car but soon found the car crashed against a guardrail.

After a short search, both Carlos and Robinson were found and taken into custody, police said. They were transported to a nearby hospital, treated for minor injuries and released.

Robinson was released without charges. But Carlos was charged with third-degree unlawfully fleeing a police officer, driving without a license and several other traffic violations, according to New York State Police.

Carlos has been suspended from using Uber, and Robinson has been suspended from both driving and using the service, a company spokesman said Tuesday. Uber also is assisting authorities in their investigation.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Every day it's something new. This is beyond stupid.

*As Uber driver naps, passenger leads high-speed chase*

http://www.pressconnects.com/story/...er-passenger-took-wheel-fled-police/82648838/


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

The uber driver is totally screwed. He let a kid with no license drive his new car a 2016 Hyundai Sonata rental while he slept. The kid gets into a high speed police chase and crashes into a guard rail 190 miles from where he got picked up. Uber suspends both guys from their platform. You can't make this shit up. No one would believe you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

He was using a rental car to drive for Uber?

Obviously the driver is a complete dum dum for giving the keys over to a pax. But god forbid blame him, lets blame Uber for the police chase, right TwoFiddyMile ? smh


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> He was using a rental car to drive for Uber?
> 
> Obviously the driver is a complete dum dum for giving the keys over to a pax. But god forbid blame him, lets blame Uber for the police chase, right TwoFiddyMile ? smh


At sometime you have to put a little blame on uber for hiring drivers who are this stupid. I guess he was taking the ride sharing aspect of uber way too seriously. Whose insurance is going to cover this fiasco.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Hopefully it was a Uber lease car.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Makes me proud to be an Uber driver!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

All this really bizarre stuff I see in the news makes me wonder what kind of education some of the drivers have. Uber's new slogan should be "Most of our drivers have made it through the 4th grade".


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

backstreets-trans said:


> At sometime you have to put a little blame on uber for hiring drivers who are this stupid. .


I see. So exactly how does a company screen for stupidity in potential hirees????????????????????????????????????????????????? How does a company predict a person will do something this stupid?

SMH


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I see. So exactly how does a company screen for stupidity in potential hirees????????????????????????????????????????????????? How does a company predict a person will do something this stupid?
> 
> SMH


Meet face to face with a person just once might be a start.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> So exactly how does a company screen for stupidity in potential


You definately have a good point here. Some of the craziest people in history have been geniuses. However, I do think it would help if Uber had some kind of face to face meeting with driver applicants - something similar to what Lyft does. This might screen out some of the crazies.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

backstreets-trans said:


> Meet face to face with a person just once might be a start.





DatShoGuy said:


> You definately have a good point here. Some of the craziest people in history have been geniuses. However, I do think it would help if Uber had some kind of face to face meeting with driver applicants - something similar to what Lyft does. This might screen out some of the crazies.


Agreed, face to face would be a start and would help. BUT, you know that's far from a foolproof way. All a person has to do is act normal for that one day. Lots of stupid people could pull that interview off

However, I would love to know the threshold for what is considered stupid....


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> However, I would love to know the threshold for what is consider stupid....


So.....don't think I'd want to know the threshold for fear I'd find out the truth about myself.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Hopefully this guy was driving for more than 14 hours and will sue the shit out of uber. Even if he doesn't win anything maybe some government agency will fine Uber for being ignorant fu*k of a company. All the so is break laws left and right cuz they think they're above the law and have a God given right to break law in the name of earnings. That's the difference between fu*ked up uber and lyft. Lyft respects laws. They will block your app after 12 hours of driving. Uber? Well they just don't give a fu*k about safety of anyone on the road. Fu*k you Uber!!! You're a cancer to society!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Hopefully this guy was driving for more than 14 hours and will sue the shit out of uber. Even if he doesn't win anything maybe some government agency will fine Uber for being ignorant fu*k of a company. All the so is break laws left and right cuz they think they're above the law and have a God given right to break law in the name of earnings. That's the difference between fu*ked up uber and lyft. Lyft respects laws. They will block your app after 12 hours of driving. Uber? Well they just don't give a fu*k about safety of anyone on the road. Fu*k you Uber!!! You're a cancer to society!!!


I knew it. Blame Uber instead of the idiot driver. What normal person gives keys to a stranger pax and goes to sleep?
*SMH*


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I see. So exactly how does a company screen for stupidity in potential hirees????????????????????????????????????????????????? How does a company predict a person will do something this stupid?
> 
> SMH


Some companies like to at least meet their potential employees in person, you know, like a job interview.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I knew it. Blame Uber instead of the idiot driver. What normal person gives keys to a stranger pax and goes to sleep?
> *SMH*


Who said thr driver was normal? You have to be insane to drive for pennies on the dollar. It is ubers fault for having rates so low that only mental rejects need to apply.


----------



## MattStone (Jan 29, 2016)

When I receive my security clearances for the military and for the type of MOS I was in there was a ton of intellectual screening, physical screening, psychological screening, and a very extensive background check going into my entire family way in the past and the present including all my neighbors past and present. Believe me you can screen for stupid and for certain behaviors. A lot more jobs these days are paying for this screening but it does cost money. FYI I currently have an engineering degree and am working for Uber to get a Masters degree.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Some companies like to at least meet their potential employees in person, you know, like a job interview.


Your not an employee. Your a contractor for them. Yes, they could do a meet and greet but honestly, I doubt that would have much impact.



billybengal said:


> Hopefully this guy was driving for more than 14 hours and will sue the shit out of uber. Even if he doesn't win anything maybe some government agency will fine Uber for being ignorant fu*k of a company. All the so is break laws left and right cuz they think they're above the law and have a God given right to break law in the name of earnings. That's the difference between fu*ked up uber and lyft. Lyft respects laws. They will block your app after 12 hours of driving. Uber? Well they just don't give a fu*k about safety of anyone on the road. Fu*k you Uber!!! You're a cancer to society!!!


How exactly do you sue a company for YOUR decisions? Uber has absolutely zero control over you. It is up to you to make the decisions. Lets pull up our panties and take personal responsibility now.


----------

